

Ask HN: experiences with couchbase mobile? - petervandijck

Can anyone report (or point to reports) of experiences with Couchbase mobile? The promise (local db that synchs itself with the cloud) is tempting, I'm looking to get a sense of the state of the project (how stable, how fast it moves, what types of usecases it's used for, how big a priority is it for the company that builds it, how will the merge affect its development, how many people are working on it, who is using it, ...).<p>Of course we'll also try it out ourselves :)
======
jchrisa
Thanks for asking. Couchbase Mobile is build of CouchDB for iOS that my
company has been working on since last summer.

The technology is stable (based on Apache CouchDB), but the build integration
and optimizations are still underway. We are in developer preview now with
community contributions coming to the build.

For 1.0 our target is to cut the download size to 5MB. One option is to make
JS optional and support ObjC Map Reduce.

If you are interested in joining the community we have a group here:

<https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mobile-couchbase>

Or just mention Couchbase on Twitter and I'll hear it.

------
clojurerocks
How does couchbase compare to localStorage?

